
I installed an Amazon Echo Dot in a car and it was the best infotainment system - hodder
http://www.businessinsider.com/using-amazon-echo-dot-in-a-car-2017-7
======
hodder
To me, this highlights just how bad most infotainment systems are as opposed
to demonstrating how great Alexa is.

